# welches hinterrad taugt was ?



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Februar 2006)

hioho @ all 

bin noch nich solange dabei brauche aber ein chrom laufrad für hinten 14 mm achse 

ich weiss nicht welches ich mir holen soll (hab keine erfahrung aber geld    )
ich würde maximal so 140 ausgeben 

fahre street und versuche schon mal derbe sachen
( also ein LR das was aus hält   ) 

wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könntet  

gruß

ps: gewicht is egal


----------



## sidekicker (1. Februar 2006)

des komplette odyssey hazad laufrad is perfect find ich kostet bischen mehr als 140, aber eslohnt sich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (1. Februar 2006)

die hazard lite felge ist auf jeden fall zu empfehlen
die odyssey hazard nabe kann ich nicht so empfehlen meine nabe ruscht ziemlich oft durch (trotz neuem freilaufkörper) und das ist bei ein paar anderen die die bei mir in der gegend fahren auch so
komischerweise ist es nur im winter, also kann es auch an der kälte liegen(fals jmd tipps hat wie man das wegbekommt -->pm)
wenn es nur an der kälte liegen sollte ist es ne gute nabe
dann wäre ich auch für das odyssey komplett hr
sonst wäre ich für das demolition team hr (ist auch ein bisschen teurer als 140) aber wenn ich mich net irre stabil (nur die beschichtung von der felge soll net halten(hab es aber selber noch net ausprobiert)
mfg max


----------



## sidekicker (1. Februar 2006)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:
			
		

> die hazard lite felge ist auf jeden fall zu empfehlen
> die odyssey hazard nabe kann ich nicht so empfehlen meine nabe ruscht ziemlich oft durch (trotz neuem freilaufkörper) und das ist bei ein paar anderen die die bei mir in der gegend fahren auch so
> komischerweise ist es nur im winter, also kann es auch an der kälte liegen(fals jmd tipps hat wie man das wegbekommt -->pm)
> wenn es nur an der kälte liegen sollte ist es ne gute nabe
> ...


 

das liegt an der gegend wo du wohnst !


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2006)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:
			
		

> die hazard lite felge ist auf jeden fall zu empfehlen
> die odyssey hazard nabe kann ich nicht so empfehlen meine nabe ruscht ziemlich oft durch (trotz neuem freilaufkörper) und das ist bei ein paar anderen die die bei mir in der gegend fahren auch so
> komischerweise ist es nur im winter, also kann es auch an der kälte liegen(fals jmd tipps hat wie man das wegbekommt -->pm)
> wenn es nur an der kälte liegen sollte ist es ne gute nabe
> ...




dann mach weniger fett rein b.z.w. dünnflüssigeres.... so schwer kanns doch net sein!?


----------



## Tobster (1. Februar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach weniger fett rein b.z.w. dünnflüssigeres.... so schwer kanns doch net sein!?



wäre auch mein ratschlag...denn bei diesen temperaturen wird da wohl das fett 'frieren' und daher kleben denn die klinken zusammen und daher greifen sie nicht mehr, folge : durchrutschen.

also sollte da das vom stephan erwähnte dünnflüssigere fett abhilfe schaffen können...


tobi


----------



## jimbim (1. Februar 2006)

wenn du hinten 13t fährst:
wethepeople PI hub
sun riho lite
khe flexie speichen!
bei bbs speichen die dir das auch gratis ein!


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (2. Februar 2006)

@evil
schon längst gemacht und trotzdem ist es nicht weggegangen


----------



## jimbim (2. Februar 2006)

beim driver musst du den roten gummiring wegmachen dann sollts gehen!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (2. Februar 2006)

Generix cassette hub mit driver 79.90â¬
Hazzard Lite 60â¬
dann noch Speichen.. mit Nippeln 10â¬
150â¬ und die Generix ist ein Nachbau der Odyssey cassette und hÃ¤lt bei mir einwandfrei 
Damit kannste denn deine ganzen harten street sachen machen!


----------



## sidekicker (2. Februar 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Generix cassette hub mit driver 79.90
> Hazzard Lite 60
> dann noch Speichen.. mit Nippeln 10
> 150 und die Generix ist ein Nachbau der Odyssey cassette und hält bei mir einwandfrei
> Damit kannste denn deine ganzen harten street sachen machen!




die odyssey kostet doch auch nicht mehr !!! bei bbs glaub ich !! bei parano kostetse bischen mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (2. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> die odyssey kostet doch auch nicht mehr !!! bei bbs glaub ich !! bei parano kostetse bischen mehr!


wo? gib mal bitte nen link, ich habs nich gefunden


----------



## Da-MoShAz (2. Februar 2006)

Dafür kriegste bei der Generix so weit ich weiss nen 9t Driver mit


----------



## BruteX23 (2. Februar 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kriegste bei der Generix so weit ich weiss nen 9t Driver mit


der kostet bei parano dann aber 85


----------



## sidekicker (3. Februar 2006)

http://www.bigboysports.de/Default1.htm

ja die kostet da 79.95 !! aber hallt des 04 model !^^


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Februar 2006)

hat eigentlich jemand schon erfahrung mit der primo mix kassetten nabe? ich würde mir dir gerne zulegen, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## King Jens one (3. Februar 2006)

Dit Odyssey Hazard Lite Laufrad ist schon geil aber schwer. Mal so gefragt hab ihr mit der Hazard Nabe auch Probleme mein Konus löst sich immerwieder.
hmm.... irgendwie komisch und ätzend. Ansonsten geiles Laufrad!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2006)

Bisher keine Probleme mit dem Odyssey Laufrad.

Primo Mix fährt doch der Kater?


----------



## jimbim (4. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bigboysports.de/Default1.htm
> 
> ja die kostet da 79.95 !! aber hallt des 04 model !^^


ausverkauft hab eine der letzten bekommen


----------



## Dr. Dirt (4. Februar 2006)

wenns hier grad um naben etc. geht...wollte nich extra nen thread aufmachen...was kann man denn gegen machen das sich die pedale andauernd mitdrehen? habs so langsam satt bei nfcc etc. andauernd aufn eiern zu landen weil pedale während dem sprung total ihre position ändern...
freilauf kaputt? glaub ich eigentlich eher nich, da sieses "mitdrehen" nur sehr schwach ist. kettenspannung stark erhöhen hilft nur kurz was..

EDIT: aha, da gibts bereits seit heute morgen nen thread zu... problemchen gelöst...


----------



## trialer1 (6. Februar 2006)

Die Hazard Lite ist wirklich echt gut. Ich fahre die WTP Pi Cassette Hub mit nem Demolition Felgenring. Aber hätte da auch noch n komplettes Primo Hinterrad anzubieten und ein passendes Kettenblatt. Kann dir Bilder schicken wenn du willst.. DAs kettenblatt is das wtp stereo in 36loch und das laufrad is inkl. 16er ritzel. bei interesse melde dich


----------



## JohnnieWalker (8. Februar 2006)

so eins mit 1000 gekreuzt eingespeichten speichen aus Panzerstahl


----------



## Hügelfee (9. Februar 2006)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> DAs kettenblatt is das wtp stereo in 36 loch...



hää


----------



## trialer1 (12. Februar 2006)

jo hab ich schon gesehen.. falscher post.. 36 zähne mein ich natürlich.. sry .... bin och nur n mensch


----------



## |BÖS3R| (6. März 2006)

Wo gibt's die Generix Kassette?


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. März 2006)

parano-garage...


----------

